# FS - 2003/2004 Fischer RX8 skis



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 13, 2005)

2003/2004 Fischer RX8 skis, 170cm with Salomon S912 bindings. I skied these about 15 – 20 times last season and only 5 times this season. PM me with any questions. Make me a fair offer and they’re yours.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2005)

Any takers on this?  It's a great ski  :wink:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 30, 2005)

No one replied. I was kind of supprised givin the skis reputation. I'm trying to save myself from doing the ebay thing. They're still in my spare room if anyone is interested (freshly tuned).


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> No one replied. I was kind of supprised givin the skis reputation.


Post a fair asking price versus requesting an offer. You may get a better response...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 30, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> highpeaksdrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to take Gregs advice. How about $290.00.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good deal... :wink:


----------



## Paul (Mar 30, 2005)

That is a good deal.

Too bad you didn't post this about two weeks ago, I would've snapped them up.

Just got a new pair of Atomics, though. Getting another pair might make the wife a lil' unhappy.

And if Momma ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy...


----------



## unclejon1 (Apr 3, 2005)

It is end of season. How about $200.00


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 3, 2005)

You're right Uncle Jon, demand would be much higher if I wait until Oct. to sell them.

How about we split the difference? $245.00


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> You're right Uncle Jon, demand would be much higher if I wait until Oct. to sell them.
> 
> How about we split the difference? $245.00



How about you negotiate via PM ?   :wink: Good luck to all!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> How about you negotiate via PM ?


Agreed. Just be sure to request us to lock this thread in the event they are sold.


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2005)

They are sold. Locking.


----------

